# Accuracy International - Tits Up...



## KevinB (25 Feb 2005)

Feb 23 2005
Michael Gercke and Derek Howell of PricewaterhouseCoopers were appointed joint administrative receivers of Accuracy International Limited and Accuracy Group Limited (â Å“Accuracyâ ?) on 18 February 2005.

Accuracy International, formed in 1978, design and build tactical rifles for sale predominantly to military and law enforcement agencies throughout the world. The company, which in its most recent accounts for 2003, reported an annual turnover of approximately  £5m, trades from bespoke leasehold premises in Portsmouth, where it employed 28 people.

Accuracy's products are world renowned and its weapons are in use by more than 40 Governments worldwide. 

The company's expansion into the North American market was not as successful as had been hoped and as result the operating profits generated by the company were insufficient to service its debt obligations. 

Sadly, 24 staff involved with assembly and administration have had to be made redundant with immediate effect. A skeleton staff, including the design capability, is being retained to work with the receivers to preserve the intellectual property of the business and assist with the sale of the business.

Mike Gercke, joint administrative receiver and partner at PricewaterhouseCoopers commented:

â Å“It is clear that trading could not continue in the short term and regrettably these redundancies have had to be made. Accuracy is a recognised brand in its market and we are receiving significant interest in the business including the manufacturing and design rights for the company's weapons and conversion system. Accuracy has a strong order and prospect book and we hope to be able to secure a sale which will ensure the survival of the company's business and products.â ?


----------



## MG34 (26 Feb 2005)

With the shyte they produce it was only a matter of time I guess,maybe someone can take their good designs and make rifles that actually perform as advertised,AI sure couldn't.


----------



## Britney Spears (26 Feb 2005)

> With the shyte they produce it was only a matter of time I guess,maybe someone can take their good designs and make rifles that actually perform as advertised,AI sure couldn't.



Really?


----------



## big bad john (26 Feb 2005)

MG34 said:
			
		

> With the shyte they produce it was only a matter of time I guess,maybe someone can take their good designs and make rifles that actually perform as advertised,AI sure couldn't.



We (The Royal Marines) actually think highly of their products.  Our Long Range Large Calibre Rifle .338 cal (12 for every Commando) is an AI product and it is robust, accurate and generally considered an excellent piece of kit.


----------



## KevinB (26 Feb 2005)

BBJ - Yes but given its predecessor, British Sniping might not be the best at rating kit  ;D - AWM is not nearly close to the best system in that calibre.  Besides don't you guys still use the SA80A2  >

 The AI rifles have good points - but a lot of problems as well.  I dont think you could pay a Royal or Patricia sniper to use one...


----------



## big bad john (26 Feb 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> BBJ - Yes but given its predecessor, British Sniping might not be the best at rating kit   ;D - AWM is not nearly close to the best system in that calibre.   Besides don't you guys still use the SA80A2   >
> 
> The AI rifles have good points - but a lot of problems as well.   I dont think you could pay a Royal or Patricia sniper to use one...



The SA80A2 is a good piece of kit.  The  SA80 was crud granted.  We also use the C7A2.  The AWM is used by EOD units.


----------



## brihard (2 Mar 2005)

How common is the C7A2 within the Royal Marines? Who uses it? I know the SAS has been using the C7 for some time, but I didn't realize that conventional forces within the British military were adopting the weapon...


----------



## big bad john (2 Mar 2005)

No most British Forces do not use it, only the Elite such as the SAS, SBS and Patrol Troop RM.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Mar 2005)

Interting Kevin, I'll be passing this on (the gurus most likely know already). When I did my AWF armourer's course back in 98, David Caig from AI flew out from the UK to teach us. We were the first batch of armourer's to learn about this rifle.

With the use of the AI AWF, the AW.50 AMR, and the sniffing of the AI in .338, who knows what the outcome will be. It could very much be an expensive lesson learned. Spare parts alone for the AWF if not in the system are already hard to come by.

Thanks for the info.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Mar 2005)

big bad john said:
			
		

> The SA80A2 is a good piece of kit.



In 2003 the Royal Marines and the BART were using the A2, and all seemed to love it compared to the old 1st generation.

If anyone wants to see some pics that I took of the L85 and L86A2's, go to google and search for "The L1A1 Armourer", then follow the links to AASAM 2003, find the British Army pics and have a squizz. The new mags are fantastic, and are the best M16 FOW 30 rd mags I have ever seen! Good on HK for doing such a good job!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KevinB (2 Mar 2005)

Wes, a rose coloured turd is still a turd it just does not smell as bad...
 I got to check out the SA80A2 last summer - I had not played with the 80 since '93 and it was obvious that some effort had been put forward to make a better system - but in talking to the users they still were not satisfied.


Accuracy Internationals recent quality control a bit suspect?--> Brit Para's using the .50


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Mar 2005)

Kinda like putting body filler on an old rusty car I guess. Masking the problem.

Great pic BTW! That one's definatly a keeper! The muzzle break it different than the one we adopted, but still, I wonder  what happened to the operator (aside from an underwear change).  ;D

Cheers,

Wes>


----------

